# Hibbing



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

OK - I am in Mexico, had never heard of Hibbing, Minnesota, prior to KB.  Today in church met a couple down here for the winter - from - guess where - HIBBING!

They don't know Betsy, they don't think so anyway since all I know is Betsy, nor her motther's name, but they said to tell Betsy "Hi"  

Small world or not?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Just had to cue that up, didn'tcha?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

It's my way. 

Not running in the marathon today?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Did they know any of the other famous people from Hibbing, like Kevin McHale and Bob Dylan?

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

There's a special place in hell reserved for those who put that song in our head.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> There's a special place in hell reserved for those who put that song in our head.







Welcome to Hell, buddy.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

You were an interrogator for the Iraqi Republican Guard, weren't you?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

::laughs:: 

Here are my random happenstance stories related to a place close to Hibbing -- by remote MN standards that is, where it takes you an hour to get much of anywhere.

Before I living in MN, I lived in MI, about 900 miles away. The population of the town in MN is 4,000. So, I'm in MI working at a store and a couple come in. I convince them to give me their info for coupon. The last name is familiar and after some discussion I find out the man's aunt lives 2 doors from my grandmother. 

A couple years later, still in MI, a woman calls and asks to speak to a co-worker. I take a message and the woman's last name is Babbitt, which is another little Northern MN town (pop. 1670). My brain filter fails and I tell this woman, "Oh, there is a town with your last name in the Iron Range of Northern MN." The woman says, "Excuse me," and I feel like a moron as I repeat myself. It turns out the woman is from Embarrass (pop. 691 ish) which is the town next to Babbitt and that her family thinks it's funny she married a guy with that last name. 

I'm in MI again (very temporarily,) because of my mother's death, and struck up a conversation with a guy at a coffee shop -- his father's generation and older is from my town. Of course, the guy wouldn't just let me read and we had to talk about it a whole lot, and I'm just homesick.

Plus, I occasionally listen to Bob Dylan.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's my way.
> 
> Not running in the marathon today?


Gave running up when I blew out my knee. Never would have gone 26.2 miles, anyway


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

intinst said:


> Gave running up when I blew out my knee. Never would have gone 26.2 miles, anyway


People criticize Internet message board junkies for having no life. But we're social lions compared to marathon runners.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> You were an interrogator for the Iraqi Republican Guard, weren't you?


Dance, western infidel scum! Dance the Dance of the Hampsters!

http://lee.org/reading/general/Hampsterdance/


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Dance, western infidel scum! Dance the Dance of the Hampsters!


I'd rather have an electrical current run through my boys, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> I'd rather have an electrical current run through my boys, thanks.


Who wouldn't?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too cool, Anju! My mom would be so proud!

Anju, my mom's name was Pasalich; they may not know the Pasaliches, but they may very well know my good friends, Jon and Ginny Dolense. Jon was the orthodontist in town who straightened the teeth of most of the kids in town over many years; he just recently retired. In case you see them again.



Bacardi Jim said:


> People criticize Internet message board junkies for having no life. But we're social lions compared to marathon runners.


My husband has run 18 marathons. Trust me, he has no problems with a social life. We're the last ones to leave everywhere we go because he's deep in conversation with someone, often someone he'd never met before. Wait a minute, maybe that IS a problem. 

To get the audio from Jim's video out of your brain





Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I just cannot do marathons, even when I was running    but I did do "stations", felt that was as important.  I don't run anymore, hated every minute, did win a couple of 3rd place trophys - in my age group LOL - for 5 ks.

Betsy I am sure I will see them again next week, they have been there since we started this church.  I am sure they will be heading back before too long but right now the weather here is absolutely marvelous!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Back in the day when I was living off my GI Bill while attending community college in Visalia, CA, I had a semi interesting incident like the ones posted above.

There was this place that recycled paper that was also a spot for paying my phone bill.  I went there all the time.  One day, I get a phone call from Seattle Washington.

It turned out that the people all this paper got shipped to had the same last name as me and it's a semi uncommon name so we share ancestors somewhere.  

We go through our know family histories and they told me a lot about my dad's side of the family I never knew.  It was pretty freaky but interesting at the same time.

They got my number from my phone bill that was wrapped around one of the paper bales.

When I traveled a lot, I'd look up my last name in the larger cities.  Every now and then I'd find it.  

Going out to my mail box is all the marathon I need.  It's about 25 yards from the door.  That makes it a 50 yard round trip.  At least I'm not like my neighbor, she rides a golf cart out to hers sometimes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Marathoners appreciate very much the people who staffed the stations, Anju!  My husband thanks you!

Enjoy the weather, it's cool and rainy here...(44), cooler than it is in Hibbing right now (52).  They're probably wearing shorts in Hibbing.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

It was 60 here the other day and I thought it was very comfortable but I saw people scurrying about in parkas.  It's been up in the mid 70's low 80's since then.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Marathoners appreciate very much the people who staffed the stations, Anju! My husband thanks you!
> 
> Enjoy the weather, it's cool and rainy here...(44), cooler than it is in Hibbing right now (52). They're probably wearing shorts in Hibbing.
> 
> Betsy


We stayed at a lodge on Third Crow Wing Lake, neat Nevis, MN several times over the years. Once when we went up mid-May, my wife and I were freezing almost the whole time, wearing long sleeves, jackets,etc. The locals were in t-shirts, tank tops and shorts. Made us feel even colder.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it's all relative.  We were in San Diego last month, when it got below 60, the locals had parkas on, we were in long sleeved t-shirts.

Betsy


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Hibbing?  Heh?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kevin-

I'm contractually obligated by my late mother to work her hometown, Hibbing, Minnesota, into as many conversations as possible.  Because of that, the Kindleboards axiom "if Hugh Jackman isn't the answer to a question on Kindleboards, Hibbing is" has been derived.

Thus this topic.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hugh decided to drop in and visit the Hibbing thread...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhhh, so cute!

Sigh...

Betsy


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> There's a special place in hell reserved for those who put that song in our head.


 LOL


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Hugh decided to drop in and visit the Hibbing thread...


...and his cousin from New Zealand, Ewe Jackman--


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Love Ewe's dreadlocks...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

We need to have a Kindle Konvention in Hibbing and invite Hugh and Ewe to it.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Love Ewe's dreadlocks...


He a rastasheepian, mon. Used to play with Baah Marley..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> He a rastasheepian, mon. Used to play with Baah Marley..


Hahahahah. Very funny!


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Baah Marley sings, "I shot the shepherd"..


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

"But I did not shoot the depewety"


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "But I did not shoot the depewety"


There you go again, trying to pull the wool over our eyes.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

intinst said:


> We stayed at a lodge on Third Crow Wing Lake, neat Nevis, MN several times over the years. Once when we went up mid-May, my wife and I were freezing almost the whole time, wearing long sleeves, jackets,etc. The locals were in t-shirts, tank tops and shorts. Made us feel even colder.


When I was a kid, we camped in Nevis a bunch of times. The have a big muskie at that town...










Yup, it was in the 50's yesterday. That's sunbathing weather here in Minnesota, of course you still need to set up your lawn chair between the snowbanks.

EV & BJ - your sheep humor is hilarious. It's hard not to laugh out loud at work.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Wow, that's a lousy video. I hope nobody on here made it. I'm not prone to motion sickness (especially while sitting at my desk, talking on a message board), but CRAP! And I like it's a small world. I thought for an entertaining minute that we were going to get to see how small a world it really was, when you only film the right hand side of the attraction. I have now revised my opinion to think we would be better off having _only_ seen the right side. (I turned off the sound. I'm not completely crazy.)
I haven't had a Hibbing moment yet, but I expect when I do, it will be someone from Hibbing that knows my dad. Happens all the time. I go to a place I've never been, don't know anybody, and someone says "Are you Bobby's daughter? I didn't know he had two girls!" (The pic he used to keep on his desk was from when I was 5. I'm substantially taller now, and don't eat popsicles nearly as much. But people assume he has very young children. Which we were. A long time back.)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just surfing that boards after being gone this weekend and found this.  If "It's a Small World wasn't bad enough, now I have Ewe, the hamster dance, muskies, and the song with no end in my brain.  MAKE IT ALL STOP!  

I have 2 performance reviews to do today, "It's a Small World" in my mind tends to make me cranky, this does not bode well for them.  I'll be referring them to BJ if they don't like their reviews.

In the town I'm from my parents taught in the local schools for 20+ years.  When I go back if I use my credit card I get asked if I'm related, as soon as I say yes they want to talk about one or both of them.  This turns everything into 20 minute visits.   Many of them remember me when I was a baby and my Dad used my pictures for the prom posters at the high school.   I can always tell which one of my parents they had, by who they say I look like my Dad or my Mom.  Why I go back as little as possible, too many nice people who think they know me.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You forgot Baah Marley and I shot the shepard.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> You forgot Baah Marley and I shot the shepard.


That was deliberate.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry, after thinking about, I don't blame you.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Sorry, after thinking about, I don't blame you.


  Some things are better to forget and move on.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> That was deliberate.


Reggae not your ting, mon? How about some Baahtoven..


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Reggae not your ting, mon? How about some Baahtoven..


Luv the Reggae mon, it's just sheep are so baaaaaad at it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Reggae? Bah.
​


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah, the elusive sholf...or is that a weep?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Ah, the elusive sholf...or is that a weep?


Don't sholfs eat punnies?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

No, that's the weeps.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> Don't sholfs eat punnies?


They're hard to catch. Besides, they're protected by the chickediles.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> They're hard to catch. Besides, they're protected by the chickediles.


Vicious group, those chickediles. A friend (not close) lost his hand to one. It was a long story. And it helps to ingest a lot of beer before hearing it. He was saved by a jackalope.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

They're hard to kill, cut their heads off 'n they can still gitcha.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> They're hard to catch. Besides, they're protected by the chickediles.


The chickediles are related to the turgators down here. Very vicious, and the wing spans can be enormous, you don't want to hit on of them with your car. Do you have the cayeeps there too?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> The chickediles are related to the turgators down here. Very vicious, and the wing spans can be enormous, you don't want to hit on of them with your car. Do you have the cayeeps there too?


One of the neighbors said she spotted a turgator, but we know she drinks alone. She also said it carried off her cat, and that's just crazy talk right there. What would the turgator grip a cat with?

I love the coyote picture. I might steal it for my av.[


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> The chickediles are related to the turgators down here. Very vicious, and the wing spans can be enormous, you don't want to hit on of them with your car. Do you have the cayeeps there too?


We don't have any of those critters in Texas. They're no match for our lonestar-armadillos.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff said:


> We don't have any of those critters in Texas. They're no match for our lonestar-armadillos.


Like our swimming ones here in Florida?


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> One of the neighbors said she spotted a turgator, but we know she drinks alone. She also said it carried off her cat, and that's just crazy talk right there. What would the turgator grip a cat with?
> 
> I love the coyote picture. I might steal it for my av.[


Your neighbors all seem to drink a lot.  Glad you like Wylie, he sort of sums up my day so far.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> The chickediles are related to the turgators down here. Very vicious, and the wing spans can be enormous, you don't want to hit on of them with your car. Do you have the cayeeps there too?


Vicious but delicious. Deep fried chickedile is very popular here but you need a whale poaching pot to cook 'em.

And yes, many cayeeps here, but they're not dangerous unless you're standing beneath a cliff.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Your neighbors all seem to drink a lot.  Glad you like Wylie, he sort of sums up my day so far.


Well, either the plus or the minus of having me living in the neighborhood is the drinking problem you develop. I have Calvin's "ALIENS LAND HERE" lights on my roof.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Well, either the plus or the minus of having me living in the neighborhood is the drinking problem you develop. I have Calvin's "ALIENS LAND HERE" lights on my roof.


That could be your problem. Then again I wish I had a neighbor like you to blame for my drinking. Think Kindleboards is close enough.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Reggae? Bah.
> ​


I guess the Crisis hit the wolfe population pretty hard too, they are looking for ways to survive.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think I saw one of those last week at the farm I visited 



Jeff said:


> Reggae? Bah.
> ​


----------

